# Buckling lost to broken neck



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Last weekend we lost a 8 month old registered Nubian buckling. He broke his neck while playing with another buckling. Has anybody ever had/heard of this happening? Goats are made to spar! And I know a lot of other meat producers that house horned bucks together. 

Unfortunately he was a sweet buck and my husband's special pick this spring and is was quite a traumatic event. Also really threw of our breeding and winter housing plans since his pal cannot live alone.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

There was a breeder in our area whose doe was rammed hard and her neck was severely crooked. All of her goats were disbudded. I don't think it's very common ... my boys rough-house all the time, but love each other and no one is worse for wear.

I'm SO sorry I forgot to add how sorry I am over your lost. I lost a bottle baby early this year, he was precious to me, and I still grieve him, and cry when I see pictures. It hurts horribly.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So sorry  :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. :/


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So sorry  freak accidents do happen.....and it is the craps


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh no, how awful!  I am so sorry. That is the one thing I don't like about goats - sometimes they get way too rough.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I am soo sorry!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh i'm so sorry! :hug: Sounds like a freak accident.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry. 

One thing comes to mind with easy breaks, is possible calcium deficiency.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

im so sorry.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh no ! So sorry for your loss  
Sounds like a freak accident to me .


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of your handsome buckling!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm sooo very sorry for your loss as well...he was a very pretty boy *hug*


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

So sorry ! It sounds like a freak accident !


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes so sorry he was a beautiful Boy....


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

At least his death wasn't your fault. This year the car was backed over my newborn buckling. Though, it only ran over his legs. He could move them, but couldnt put weight on them. I thought that he just sprained them and he'll be fine in a week or two.
Though, he was bleating and moaning a lot. I wanted to comfort him by bottlefeeding him. I think the milk went down the wrong tube, because then he couldnt breath.
I tried doing the swing to get the fluids out. It didnt work. His body slowly went limp as I tried to get him to breath in vain. but then his body was still. it twiched a bit and he was gone...
I couldnt believe it. I was so angry at myself for bottlefeeding him. I was really upset.
at least yours wasn't your fault and he died a quick death.
Its too bad though. 
your buck is so handsome.


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

eeeeeeek!:help::mecry:


----------

